# Cool Links on Family Renewal and Cultural Reform



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2006)

While I generally despise the "blog concept" and long for its downfall, there are still some good ones out there. I just found this link today. Here are some awesome websites for the victory of the Family and the Reform and Restoration of the Culture and Nation.

Genevan Foundation for Cultural Renewal

The Biblical Family 
Generations
Family Reformation
Ladies Against Feminism 
Visionary Daughters
Noble Womanhood 

Business 
Business Reform 
Sound Mind Investing 

The Church 
Covenant Family Church
Christian Counseling and Education Foundation
Institute for Biblical Counseling and Discipleship
National Center for Family Integrated Churches 
Orthodox Presbyterian Church Peacemaker Ministries
Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly 
Cultural Transformation 
Chalcedon Foundation 
Ligonier Ministries 
Presbyterian and Reformed Books
Vision Forum Ministries 

Friends of The Genevan Foundation 
The Serven Clan 

Film 
Franklin Springs Family Media
San Antonio Independent Christian Film Festival 

Health 
Samaritan Ministries 

Home Centered Market 
Elijah Company 
Home Schooling Today 
Vision Forum 
Wisdoms Gate
Higher Education 
Covenant Seminary
Global Learning Strategies 
Greenville Seminary 
Whitefield Seminary 
Whitefield College 

Modern Day Reformers
George Grant 
Doug Phillips

Music 
Crown and Covenant Publications 
Trinity Hymnal

Statesmanship 
Matt Chancey 
Constitution Party 
Howard Phillips


----------

